# Coronavirus and preorders



## Chipl95 (Mar 13, 2020)

Is anybody else worried about not being able to pick up their preorder due to stores potentially closing due to Coronavirus?


----------



## Breesasha (Mar 13, 2020)

Possibly, I got one of the limited edition switches today in Target but I am switching to a digital copy of the game.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 13, 2020)

The store I preordered from is closing on Monday. -___-

I have to see if they'll deliver instead. I'm not ok at all with a digital copy as we have two Switches. Hopefully it will arrive on time.


----------



## skogkyst (Mar 13, 2020)

My preorder is from Gamestop, which is located in the local mall  I'm not feeling optimistic that they're going to be open by this time next week, but I'm really really hoping they are


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm getting my copy from WalMart, which I doubt will be closed due to the virus since WalMart technically has groceries so will likely be open. The biggest problem is, will they HAVE copies? Probably. Stock is likely arriving soon, or has arrived already for release.


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm on texting terms with the manager of our local game store, and he swears corporate loves money too much to close the store. Either way, I told him outright that if they're closed on the 20th, I'm going digital.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

MorningStar said:


> I'm on texting terms with the manager of our local game store, and he swears corporate loves money too much to close the store. Either way, I told him outright that if they're closed on the 20th, I'm going digital.



Main thing I'm afraid about is this whole nonsense and panic making me buy digital. I hate digital. It has so many drawbacks people don't realize.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Main thing I'm afraid about is this whole nonsense and panic making me buy digital. I hate digital. It has so many drawbacks people don't realize.



Care to explain?

If you love physical, you can always buy a copy in a few years when the game drops in price. Digital will almost never drop in price. A few years ago, New Leaf was selling on Amazon for $12. Not a bad deal


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Main thing I'm afraid about is this whole nonsense and panic making me buy digital. I hate digital. It has so many drawbacks people don't realize.



For some games it makes sense. New Horizons not so much. Theres going to be updates and content rolling out over its lifespan. Not to mention holidays themselves are locked behind updates. A physical copy of this game will _*never*_ be complete.


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

i’m getting mine mailed to me but i have a weird fear of the coronavirus somehow affecting mail delivery or even best buy (the place i ordered from) shutting down,, idk if that’d be possible but i hope not


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 14, 2020)

zeroFLUX said:


> For some games it makes sense. New Horizons not so much. Theres going to be updates and content rolling out over its lifespan. Not to mention holidays themselves are locked behind updates. A physical copy of this game will _*never*_ be complete.



Same applies to digital.


----------



## Morningowl (Mar 14, 2020)

It is a possibility that there could be delays or stores not being open. It would be something on my mind if I did pre-order a physical copy. If does have a effect I have a feeling it won’t effect equally. Unfortunately I think it will be more of a wait-and-see and hopefully it works out and not add more delays then usually.

Side note on Physical versus digital, nowadays from my perspective I don’t see that big of a difference. Seems  more of A personal preference and what you’re comfortable with.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 14, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> It is a possibility that there could be delays or stores not being open. It would be something on my mind if I did pre-order a physical copy. If does have a effect I have a feeling it won’t effect equally. Unfortunately I think it will be on more wait-and-see and hopefully it works out and not add more delays then usually.
> 
> Side note on Physical versus digital, nowadays from my perspective I don’t see that big of a difference. Seems  more of A personal preference and what you’re comfortable with.



More can go wrong with digital than you think.

1. You lose access to your games if your account is compromised. You're also not technically purchasing the game, just the license to USE the game. Purchasing physical means you OWN the product.
2. if eShop servers close or die, you lose access to your game. Physical, you only lose out on updates.
3. Higher cost of purchase due to needing external storage (mSD cards). This one isn't much of a point, but you don't need as much external storage with physical.


----------



## MrBox (Mar 14, 2020)

Oh. I didn't even think about that. I should call or go to my Gamestop tomorrow and see if they'll deliver.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 14, 2020)

I doubt that’s all going to happen in a weeks time.

Regardless, I’ve been considering digital for a while just because I want to play at midnight and I don’t really want to go to a midnight release at GameStop.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Same applies to digital.



I know. The difference being you always have it loaded and ready to go. A game like AC is one I'll play for years and never switch out. So digital has a leg up on physical.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm worried as well. But since I told I'm getting my pre-order at GameStop, and my mother told me they're least likely to close down due to it being a small store with not a lot of customers, I'm sure i'll be fine. Literally.


----------



## poweradeex (Mar 14, 2020)

I am getting mine delivered but even then I am worried it'll be obstructed.


----------



## Morningowl (Mar 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> More can go wrong with digital than you think.
> 
> 1. You lose access to your games if your account is compromised. You're also not technically purchasing the game, just the license to USE the game. Purchasing physical means you OWN the product.
> 2. if eShop servers close or die, you lose access to your game. Physical, you only lose out on updates.
> 3. Higher cost of purchase due to needing external storage (mSD cards). This one isn't much of a point, but you don't need as much external storage with physical.



1. This is the main argument I see when this is discussed. It is a valid point. For me and probably lot of others, it not something I am worried about. As you mention before you don’t want your fear, make you buy a Digital copy. On the rare occasion I buy a Digital copy, I am not going to let this fear scare  me off. 
2. Something else I am not worried about if this does how happen and I don’t own a physical copy of games that are important to me. Then i would just go buy a physical. 
3. I have lean towards physical copies and have very few digital games. So it depends on the person. Also physical copies aren’t completely immune either.  They can break and need to be replaced.

Anyways I hope everyone gets this copies in a timely manner


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 14, 2020)

I don’t know if I should also order mine online. Well I mean I ordered in Walmart, I don’t think they’ll close down, but if they do, as long as I have the switch I’ll be fine. I can always order online. 



*notices toilet paper collectibles*


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 14, 2020)

My collection is massive and spans generations.I support physical over digital all day every day. Just not where it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 14, 2020)

I am. There’s three cases of coronavirus now in the city where I preordered my game. It’s the only Gamestop in the area and that’s the only place I can get it. I’m afraid things will get bad over the next week where everything shuts down. Plus I’m afraid of getting it myself.  If I hadn’t already paid for the entire game, I would seriously be considering going digital but I guess I’ll just have to hope everything will be okay.


----------



## melody5697 (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm not concerned. The coronavirus just reached my city less than a week ago. All the people who have been diagnosed had just come in from areas where it's spreading in the community. While gatherings of more than a thousand people have been banned, I doubt they'll be closing stores anytime soon. If they do, I guess I'll just get a refund and go digital (although I'd really rather not do that because I strongly prefer to buy physical copies and support physical stores). People should really stop freaking out so much about the coronavirus. Swine flu was way worse. My dad blames social media for the panic.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 14, 2020)

melody5697 said:


> I'm not concerned. The coronavirus just reached my city less than a week ago. All the people who have been diagnosed had just come in from areas where it's spreading in the community. While gatherings of more than a thousand people have been banned, I doubt they'll be closing stores anytime soon. If they do, I guess I'll just get a refund and go digital (although I'd really rather not do that because I strongly prefer to buy physical copies and support physical stores). People should really stop freaking out so much about the coronavirus. Swine flu was way worse. My dad blames social media for the panic.


That reminds me of when I got the Swine Flu back in November of 2009. For one thing, it was the first time I ever had the flu. Second, I lived somehow.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 14, 2020)

melody5697 said:


> I'm not concerned. The coronavirus just reached my city less than a week ago. All the people who have been diagnosed had just come in from areas where it's spreading in the community. While gatherings of more than a thousand people have been banned, I doubt they'll be closing stores anytime soon. If they do, I guess I'll just get a refund and go digital (although I'd really rather not do that because I strongly prefer to buy physical copies and support physical stores). People should really stop freaking out so much about the coronavirus. Swine flu was way worse. My dad blames social media for the panic.



Media as a whole is to blame for a large part of the hysteria. Should we take it seriously? Yes, absolutely. Should every store from here to Timbuktu be out of toilet paper? Absolutely not.


----------



## sierra (Mar 14, 2020)

Getting digital, been planning on digital. It’s 6.2/30 GB. That’s not too extremely huge.


----------



## melody5697 (Mar 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> That reminds me of when I got the Swine Flu back in November of 2009. For one thing, it was the first time I ever had the flu. Second, I lived somehow.



Most people survive the coronavirus, too. It's just if you're old or already have health issues that it's likely to actually kill you. And what's up with the people buying up all the toilet paper? They should just all get bidet attachments for their toilets. If they can't install that themselves and don't want to hire a plumber, they can always just rinse with water from a watering can.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 14, 2020)

I think if you live in the US, you'll be okay. Only 6 days to go, nothing would shutdown here before then.


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 14, 2020)

switched to digital this morning. 

local GAME store cancelled their midnight release. 

also in UK there are rumours of going into lockdown from what I hear so alao don't want to risk that.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm not too worried. I don't believe it will spread enough where I live to cause a complete lockdown in the next week. I realize other people are not so fortunate.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 14, 2020)

Eh, I've preordered the physical copy online and I'm afraid that the store hasn't gotten their copies yet, but I feel like I would have gotten a notice considering it's less than a week now. I'm pretty sure our stores won't close, but they'll have less staff present (and less customers too because everyone's afraid). I don't think things will become more drastic within a week, like we'll have to see what happens in the summer and fall but for now we have a new routine for a month.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm slightly concerned that Best Buy will no longer be open by next Friday. If it does happen, I'll just cancel my preorder and go with digital. But it would still be disappointing, of course; I chose physical intentionally.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Eh, I've preordered the physical copy online and I'm afraid that the store hasn't gotten their copies yet, but I feel like I would have gotten a notice considering it's less than a week now. I'm pretty sure our stores won't close, but they'll have less staff present (and less customers too because everyone's afraid). I don't think things will become more drastic within a week, like we'll have to see what happens in the summer and fall but for now we have a new routine for a month.



Stores generally get a shipment of copies 1 to 2 weeks prior to the release, one shipment the day before and one day of. Your store very likely has copies in their warehouse already.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 14, 2020)

Nah. I'm planning to buy from one of those big Walmarts that has a big grocery section. Since it has groceries, a pharmacy, and other important items (ie baby diapers, bleach to clean, etc), Walmart probably would stay open even if other stores locally have to close.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 14, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Nah. I'm planning to buy from one of those big Walmarts that has a big grocery section. Since it has groceries, a pharmacy, and other important items (ie baby diapers, bleach to clean, etc), Walmart probably would stay open even if other stores locally have to close.



Not if laws state they have to keep certain departments closed, but its unlikely. Walmart would likely be open entirely.


----------



## MeganPenguin (Mar 14, 2020)

Well, I hope everything will be okay. I've preordered it and I hope it'll be delivered. My mum did turn around to me and told me maybe it wouldn't arrive due to coronavirus._
 What am I supposed to play if Boris finally decides to close down the schools?
But nah, I'm not too worried about it all


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 14, 2020)

My amazon pre-order still says coming release date so i'll be crossing my fingers that they do their utmost to continue deliveries, albeit with utmost safety/precaution to their workers :')


----------



## kirbbys (Mar 14, 2020)

thegunpowderincident said:


> I'm slightly concerned that Best Buy will no longer be open by next Friday. If it does happen, I'll just cancel my preorder and go with digital. But it would still be disappointing, of course; I chose physical intentionally.



I'm in the same boat; got my email from them to ensure my payment information is in tip-top shape [and they delivered my ac:nh lite case today as well]. 

The physical version is really what I want, though. I would feel more comfortable with that.


----------



## s_heffley (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m definitely in the boat of being scared this is going to affect deliveries in some way. Which would suck cause I really need Animal Crossing in my life right now


----------



## RETSAMDET (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m shipping the game to a location that I originally planned on going to next weekend (fairly close by, but still an hour or two away). I’m becoming increasingly concerned that I may have to cancel my plans. I preordered through Best Buy a while ago, when they had their preorder bonus available, and I’m worried that if I try to change the shipping address for the main order, it’ll mess up my delivery for the preorder bonus. Does anyone have experience with updating shipping from them for an item with a sold-out preorder bonus?

That said, if I get quarantined, I won’t be able to pick up my mail, even if I change the address. So that could become an issue.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 14, 2020)

We are under lockdown so grab it from a store wouldn't be possible! The lockdown was announced like 3 days in advance. So yeah I got it digital because there is no way I could get it from a store right now!


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> More can go wrong with digital than you think.
> 
> 1. You lose access to your games if your account is compromised. You're also not technically purchasing the game, just the license to USE the game. Purchasing physical means you OWN the product.
> 2. if eShop servers close or die, you lose access to your game. Physical, you only lose out on updates.
> 3. Higher cost of purchase due to needing external storage (mSD cards). This one isn't much of a point, but you don't need as much external storage with physical.



1. You're far more likely to lose your physical carts or have them stolen in a break-in than have someone target you and bypass your account protection. But thankfully, Nintendo support can be really good! For example, this person got their hacked account back by calling Customer Support. Not so easy getting the police to chase down your stolen games lol

Also, _all_ game purchases, physical _or_ digital, are legally treated as if you're purchasing the license, not a product. A link to this legal agreement is printed on the back of my PS4 game cases, which tells me that Sony is only licensing the software to me not selling it. It says they can withdraw my ability to play this game if they deem my use of it is "unauthorized". Switch game cases even say that Nintendo is not liable if I do something unauthorized and then the game or console become permanently unplayable! It's weird, but technically, you don't own a product even when you're holding the cart in your hands. I think it's the same with discs for installing Windows OS.

2. If you've downloaded and are playing game, eShop servers closing does not remove the game from your console. If you deleted the game, sure, but then the physical equivalent would be having given the game away, in which case you also don't have it anymore. And while you're right that this can be the case, keep in mind that you can still download your digital Wii purchases even though the Wii Shop closed (you just can't buy new games).

3. Fair enough. But this only applies if you're going all-digital. The Switch comes with 32 GB of internal storage – more than enough for Animal Crossing (6.2 GB).

The biggest difference is that you can't resell the game. That's a major difference in rights. So I do understand preferring physical and will sometimes opt for it. But if people are worried they can't get their preferred physical copy, they don't need to worry too much about having to go digital for this one game.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 14, 2020)

i thought about it but i'm not too worried. worst case scenario i will just download the game since i haven't paid for my preorder yet


----------



## Kurashiki (Mar 14, 2020)

Not really. I would rather have a physical copy but if the stores close i'll just buy digital, no big deal.


----------



## moon_child (Mar 14, 2020)

I panicked today because of this. I already paid partially for a pre-ordered physical copy so I’m hoping the store will be open next Friday so I can pick it up. Otherwise, I’ll let that money go to waste and go digital just to be able to play on Day 1.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 14, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i’m getting mine mailed to me but i have a weird fear of the coronavirus somehow affecting mail delivery or even best buy (the place i ordered from) shutting down,, idk if that’d be possible but i hope not


yeah, I ordered mine from amazon and im having similar thoughts. so far it says it should come in on the 20th but in the back of my mind im worried it might be delayed


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Not if laws state they have to keep certain departments closed, but its unlikely. Walmart would likely be open entirely.



Yeah, but I don't know if that'll happen. 

The upside for me at least is there's only been 1 case so far in my entire state and it's not in my town. Other than schools closing, big events getting canceled, and people paranoia buying, there hasn't been any sort of lockdown or store closures. I know things can change before Friday but nothing I can do about that. 

There's definitely many people who are in way worse of situations who actually might have to worry. I'm still not worried.


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Mar 14, 2020)

My local GameStop is doing a midnight release so all I have to do is hope that things dont go on lock down before Friday. I honestly dont really know whats going on case wide in my state, its better for my sanity if I keep it that way. So it really just comes down to the store being open and then being one of the first in line. There are 80 preorders at my Gamestop and its a rather small store. So I wanna be in and out as fast as possible


----------



## Lyraa (Mar 14, 2020)

I am a little worried, I am picking it up from the store since I'm at university on friday's, so it made sense to pick it up from the store. My university is expecting a call for us to shut down, we have been preparing all week for shut down and have been directed to where we will have our online lessons. Since I've purchased the Switch bundle and the download code comes with it, I wish they would release the console earlier and let us pre-install the game, just in case the store does shut down. It won't happen, but I'm holding out hope that the store doesn't shut down.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 14, 2020)

If they do close then I’ll cancel my preorder and ask for my money back. Just use that amount of pay for animal crossing digital


----------



## LillyKay (Mar 14, 2020)

I had pre-ordered at Game however I bought a digital copy this morning just in case I have to self-isolate or quarantined before Friday . 

I work at a hospital where tests for Covid19 have been on-going since February. A drive through has now been added and an increased number of people are being tested as observed through my office window. I am also on the wards daily and soon to include the ward that has been sealed off for those that have tested positive and need admission.  

I will use the physical copy for the switch light - my daughter seems to have her beady eye on it anyway so she can have it instead.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 14, 2020)

I live in Florida and I’m really getting concerned about this covid19 delaying my order to the 23rd, I have already determined that if it doesn’t switch from estimated to delivering a few days before release (17-18th of March), I’m switching...I’ve been waiting a while to play an AC game on release date since I missed it in 2013 with NL, I’m not about to let this pandemic ruin it :/


----------



## moonford (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm somewhat concerned about postal services since I ordered mine from Amazon with prime; I'm really not panicking much and I'm being optimistic about the entire situation.


----------



## isabll (Mar 14, 2020)

My country is in total lockdown right now, but Amazon's still delivering stuff and I pre-ordered a physical copy a long time ago, so I _think_ I should be safe. If they're not able to deliver it (which is totally understandable, considering the situation), I'll just ask for a refund and buy a digital copy. No way I'm waiting until the end of quarantine to play with NH lol.


----------



## Zirken Achiroda (Mar 14, 2020)

Hearing all of this makes me happy I already had much distrust in my local delievery services thanks to prior negative experiences. Alongside that the only store that would have AC:NH available at the 20th reliable is too far to reach in the evening against the evening traffic after work... 
Though yes, if I could, I would've wanted the physical copy for my shelf.

As it is now, I wish for everyone that has physical pre-orders that all will go well. We all should get the chance for the game on the 20th.


----------



## FuwaKiwi (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm a little bit concerned, I preordered the  Special Edition with Download code and I don't know if the store closes next week. 

Also I preordered it from eshop, the download code was meant for my boyfriend. 
If the store closes next week, he will download it as well and we're selling the code afterwards. 
In that case, I can wait for my Switch, at least I can play NH on the 20th.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 14, 2020)

so happy I got digital copy


----------



## Envy (Mar 14, 2020)

This is a good game to buy digitally, anyway, as you kind of want it in your system at all times to play whenever anyway.

I pretty much buy every new game digitally. That's not my favorite thing, but after a while I had issues with my local store not getting things in stock in time and got impatient. When I rebought Mario Kart 8 and BOTW for my Switch, I got them physically. My Wii U copies are digital.


----------



## Saralie (Mar 14, 2020)

I didn’t preorder a copy. I think I want this digital so I don’t have to worry about switching out games. Honestly, I’d prefer all my titles be digital. I bought 3 games last night and didn’t go digital for any of them and I’m regretting it.


----------



## Hazeltuft (Mar 14, 2020)

i was going to get the physical copy, but i am thinking about getting the digital version tbh.


----------



## Carina (Mar 14, 2020)

I preordered the digital copy of the game because I want to play at midnight when the game comes out


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 14, 2020)

EBGames Canada midnight release is cancelled for Doom and ACNH.  The game for now is available for pick up on March 20 in store.

EbGames is owned by Gamestop.  I have the digital copy downloaded on my 2nd switch but want to start my first island on my main switch.  If it gets delayed for a long time I might buy digital for the main switch and keep the physical for my collection.


----------



## V94 (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m in Seattle (basically the epicenter for this for the USA) and so far I don’t think any major retailers are closing down...  but I would be concerned anyway, especially if your preorder is shipping. 

One of the main reasons i’m glad I switched to a digital preorder for sure.


----------



## Harrison (Mar 14, 2020)

I preordered on Amazon, same release-day delivery...


----------



## tajikey (Mar 14, 2020)

Already have the digital version installed on my AC:NH Switch. I also ordered a physical copy from Target with the journal for my kids' Switch. If it doesn't come in time, no big deal.


----------



## Shishi-Oh (Mar 14, 2020)

I preordered the physical version on Amazon back in February, but I've now canceled that order and bought it digitally instead. I didn't want my package to be (understandably) delayed due to health concerns.

Besides, now I get to play the game when it launches at midnight instead of having to wait for the physical copy to show up later in the day.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 14, 2020)

I literally called my local gamestop because I was so scared of this happening and the person who picked up said that theres nothing to worry about because the shipments are already on their way or something. I’m pretty comfortable about it rn because I live in such a rural area so there would be no reason to close it.


----------



## acornavenue (Mar 14, 2020)

I ordered digitally incase of that, everything around me is now closing for two weeks


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 14, 2020)

mine's being delivered

hype for that free coronavirus preorder bonus


----------



## atalkingfish (Mar 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> More can go wrong with digital than you think.
> 
> 1. You lose access to your games if your account is compromised. You're also not technically purchasing the game, just the license to USE the game. Purchasing physical means you OWN the product.
> 2. if eShop servers close or die, you lose access to your game. Physical, you only lose out on updates.
> 3. Higher cost of purchase due to needing external storage (mSD cards). This one isn't much of a point, but you don't need as much external storage with physical.



It’s true that you are only buying a license, and that if the eShop goes down, you will be unable to re-download the game, but this is a bit of a misrepresentation of the issue. First off, you may lose the ability to download the game if the eShop goes down, but you don’t lose access to the game you’ve already downloaded.

Moreover, there are many more practical ways to lose access to a physical copy. That is to say, sure, the eShop *could* go down, but it’s not feasible in a reasonable amount of time. You can still redownload games you bought on the Wii now. The support will likely go on for a long time. I would wager that 95% of people are more likely to *lose* their cartridges before the Switch eShop goes down.

And, of course, you can break, damage, or lose a cartridge way easier than you can lose a download. If you do lose or damage your cartridge, you *must* buy a new one. You “lose access” to it. With digital, you can download for free for the indefinite future.

So, it’s not so much “digital has so many downsides that people don’t notice”. Assuming society doesn’t collapse and Nintendo doesn’t turn evil, digital provides much, much, much more practical security than physical. Not to say physical is bad. Both have benefits. Both are, in practical terms, essentially equal in these terms, with the only major differences being price and convenience.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 14, 2020)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> I literally called my local gamestop because I was so scared of this happening and the person who picked up said that theres nothing to worry about because the shipments are already on their way or something. I’m pretty comfortable about it rn because I live in such a rural area so there would be no reason to close it.



My Gamestop told me yesterday that they are waiting for about 20 pre-orders, which they expect this weekend. Assuming they receive them, they will be available at 11:00 pm on Thursday (midnight on the east coast). Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ley (Mar 14, 2020)

I preordered it on Amazon, and if they don't deliver I'll just ask for a refund and buy it on the eShop. I waited enough to play it, so I will on March 20th no matter what!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 14, 2020)

Yes, i'm kinda worried now, but i still set my hopes high they will deliver the Switch and the game on time


----------



## sarvamentu (Mar 15, 2020)

Here in the Netherlands gatherings of 100+ people are now prohibited and they are discussing in a few hours whether schools should close as well. My university already closed down and stopped all physical classes (we have an online environment now so we can follow classes through video and voice chat). 

Honestly, I am worried that I won't be able to pick up my physical copy next Friday. But when I called the store (very small one), last Thursday when these measures were announced, he assured me that as things are looking now there won't be an issue. However, the store still provides online preorders for the game; they're not closed. Cancelling my current order to pick up and putting in a new one for delivery is still possible. It would mean losing my bonus though...

Seriously hope everyone can get their copy in time!


----------



## Saralie (Mar 15, 2020)

LillyKay said:


> I had pre-ordered at Game however I bought a digital copy this morning just in case I have to self-isolate or quarantined before Friday .
> 
> I work at a hospital where tests for Covid19 have been on-going since February. A drive through has now been added and an increased number of people are being tested as observed through my office window. I am also on the wards daily and soon to include the ward that has been sealed off for those that have tested positive and need admission.
> 
> I will use the physical copy for the switch light - my daughter seems to have her beady eye on it anyway so she can have it instead.



Hey Lilly! By chance do you happen to work in the metro Detroit area?


----------



## LillyKay (Mar 15, 2020)

Cielle said:


> Hey Lilly! By chance do you happen to work in the metro Detroit area?



Hey Cielle, I have sent you a PM.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Mar 15, 2020)

Originally I had pre-ordered a physical copy, but things have gotten worse in Ireland. All schools and universities since Thursday are now closed for 2 weeks (this may be extended), public gatherings of over 100 people are banned, gyms and bars are also closing, so there's a real possibility of a lot of retail stores closing too. I have literally no patience and want to play ACNH at midnight when it releases, so I cancelled my physical pre-order and just went digital. I really have no major preference when it comes to digital/physical. I had ACNL digitally and it was fine.


----------



## Azurenna (Mar 15, 2020)

I pre-ordered the game last May, but now I had to cancel it and get the digital download instead. I don't want to go to the busy supermarket just because of it.


----------



## Oat (Mar 15, 2020)

From the UK here: I'm getting a physical copy and the switch edition with the download code. Will a download code act relatively the same as a digital copy - in other words, are they the same thing?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Mar 15, 2020)

Oat said:


> From the UK here: I'm getting a physical copy and the switch edition with the download code. Will a download code act relatively the same as a digital copy - in other words, are they the same thing?



If I remember correctly the game comes pre-installed into the switch.

Also from the UK and hoping my AC Switch won't be delayed/cancelled, ordered from UK Nintendo site so hopefully it won't be.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 15, 2020)

I know the store I work at isn't getting our copies till Tuesday. There still isn't word on if we are going to close yet or not. If we do, I will probably buy a digital copy even though I really want a physical copy. I might also keep my physical copy if I have to buy digital. Not sure yet. We just have to hold out five more days!


----------



## Scrafty (Mar 15, 2020)

i preordered the console from my local gamestop. hopefully i'll be able to pick it up but the latest news is that they're preparing to shut non-essential shops and moving retail workers to help in pharmacies and grocery shops. we'll see


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 15, 2020)

I pre-ordered a physical copy of the game at our local game store. Sadly we were placed on a lockdown and all malls are closed until April so would be trying to contact them tomorrow if delivery would be an option. If not, I would be going for a digital copy.


----------



## oiwa (Mar 15, 2020)

I preordered from bestbuy and this has been a huge worry of mine. I checked their website and they say they will be open still but I'm terrified that will change. I'm a physical collector and I have all physical editions of every single animal crossing game (even e+ and n64 one) so I *need* to get the physical version.


----------



## Ama (Mar 15, 2020)

My husband is getting a physical preorder in the mail and I will be getting the digital that night. There is a very good change we will be locked down by Friday (I live in MA, USA) so at least we will be covered.
I was planning to try to get an extra notebook by buying at target the day of (and returning later) but I probably will just be happy with our one


----------



## moon_child (Mar 15, 2020)

It was just announced that malls where I live will all be closed down so I’m not so sure I could get my pre-ordered physical copy by Friday. Sad thing is it’s already partially paid for. However, if that means I’m not gonna be able to play on release day and have to wait a few weeks to month, I’ll just go buy the digital copy from the eshop and figure out what to do with my physical copy later on.


----------



## Scuro (Mar 15, 2020)

I preordered from Best Buy, but I'm going digital now. A lot of stores around me are changing their hours. I was going to go pick it up at Walmart at 12 am, but they're closing earlier now. Just bought it on the eShop now lol.


----------



## peachblush (Mar 15, 2020)

I haven't pre–ordered the game, since I planned to buy it at our local games store after work on release day. But I guess I'm going to buy a digital copy now.


----------



## Oat (Mar 15, 2020)

Tee-Tee said:


> If I remember correctly the game comes pre-installed into the switch.
> 
> Also from the UK and hoping my AC Switch won't be delayed/cancelled, ordered from UK Nintendo site so hopefully it won't be.



Hey, thanks for the reply.

I've looked into that particular question of whether it comes pre-installed, and it doesn't appear to. My guess is that the download code and a digital copy from the eStore are essentially the same thing.

I originally ordered from Nintendo UK also, but after inputting my address incorrectly and them not allowing me to change it (also some further snooping which revealed a huge disparity between the US and UK companies) I decided to cancel and order from Amazon. At least there they won't charge me a fortune under warranty, or basically bar me from making a simple and crucial change to an undispatched item.


----------



## sarvamentu (Mar 16, 2020)

sarvamentu said:


> Here in the Netherlands gatherings of 100+ people are now prohibited and they are discussing in a few hours whether schools should close as well. My university already closed down and stopped all physical classes (we have an online environment now so we can follow classes through video and voice chat).
> 
> Honestly, I am worried that I won't be able to pick up my physical copy next Friday. But when I called the store (very small one), last Thursday when these measures were announced, he assured me that as things are looking now there won't be an issue. However, the store still provides online preorders for the game; they're not closed. Cancelling my current order to pick up and putting in a new one for delivery is still possible. It would mean losing my bonus though...
> 
> Seriously hope everyone can get their copy in time!



UPDATE: Yesterday the Dutch government announced that schools, cafes and restaurants will close down as well. Further measurements are being taken and I have a feeling that by this Friday _everything_ will close down, including my gameshop. I called them to change my order to delivery but that was not possible. Managed to order a physical copy elsewhere, but it costs me an extra €5,00 and I lost my pre order bonus  Now let's hope they will still deliver...


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I pre-ordered a physical copy of the game at our local game store. Sadly we were placed on a lockdown and all malls are closed until April so would be trying to contact them tomorrow if delivery would be an option. If not, I would be going for a digital copy.



If they are closed, there will be no one to package it for delivery Thursday.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

Genuinely struggling internally with myself on whether to wait it out and purchase a physical copy, or pre-load a digital copy for release. There are no cases in my city currently or surrounding area and most places are functioning as normal (besides grocery stores, those are still kinda nuts). Kinda just afraid Friday will come up and all stores will be closed and I won't be able to go out and purchase a copy. Digital will legit take all day to download and it would put me behind everyone else, oof...

Just so much can go wrong in the next four days, it sucks. I'll remain positive, though. I really prefer physical copies.


----------



## aikatears (Mar 16, 2020)

NYC just had schools closed till apr 20 plus other stuff...I work for the city so still working but there an idea for full lockdown in thought. I do have a copy to pickup for a friend but very worried at this point.


----------



## Lisha (Mar 16, 2020)

Kinda worried since I'm getting the Switch + game bundle, and I'm unsure how long they'll keep delivering packages with this coronavirus mess. If I already had a Switch, I'd just get the game on the estore, but this is my first one.


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 16, 2020)

No I pre-ordered mine digitally on the Nintendo e-shop. The game title is just sitting in my home menu waiting to be played.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Digital will legit take all day to download and it would put me behind everyone else, oof...



If you go digital route, it can be installed days in advance. My game is already installed, and I will be playing at 11:00pm Thursday.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> If you go digital route, it can be installed days in advance. My game is already installed, and I will be playing at 11:00pm Thursday.



I'm aware. I still want and prefer physical... 

If I cave in and go digital, but stores are open Friday and I definitely could have gotten physical, I have something I never wanted and missed out on something I wanted. Or Friday will come along, and transit, etc, is closed and prevents me from getting physical in a reasonable amount of time, digital is my only option but my internet is so incredibly bad it'll take all day to download.

That's my problem. Both have awful negatives depending on what happens, so I'm just remaining positive that WalMart will be open Friday.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I'm aware. I still want and prefer physical...
> 
> If I cave in and go digital, but stores are open Friday and I definitely could have gotten physical, I have something I never wanted and missed out on something I wanted. Or Friday will come along, and transit, etc, is closed and prevents me from getting physical in a reasonable amount of time, digital is my only option but my internet is so incredibly bad it'll take all day to download.
> 
> That's my problem. Both have awful negatives depending on what happens, so I'm just remaining positive that WalMart will be open Friday.



I don't foresee grocery stores closing this week, especially not Walmart of all places. It's one thing for schools and restaurants to close, but the grocery stores are very important.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I don't foresee grocery stores closing this week, especially not Walmart of all places. It's one thing for schools and restaurants to close, but the grocery stores are very important.



Yeah. As I said in my original post its mostly that a lot more can go wrong. I have to take the bus to WalMart, because its an hour and a half walk away. If transit closes, I'm a little screwed even if WalMart is open.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I have to take the bus to WalMart, because its an hour and a half walk away. If transit closes, I'm a little screwed even if WalMart is open.



Ouch.  Yeah, that is something likely to happen. I'm not even sure how easy it would be to find an Uber at this time too.


----------



## Abyrae (Mar 16, 2020)

I preordered a physical copy from EB Games and paid it in full. Hopefully the mall where it is located does not close by Friday, because I cannot afford to go and buy it digitally.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

I just called my Walmart to see if they have them in stock, and I was told they have plenty of stock coming in Thursday, ready for Friday morning. So that's a load off my chest. Now I just need to hope bus transit remains open, because I am definitely not looking forward to 4 hours of walking if it is closed, lol.


----------



## pinkbunny (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm in Australia and I have to pick up my AC console and game from EB Games on Friday and I'm soooo worried they'll close down the shopping centre the EB Games is in!  
It's a pretty big shopping centre, so I wouldn't be surprised if they shut it down. I'm just praying all is well and it stays open just until the end of the week! 
Being in isolation without the new game or console will suck so muhc hahaha


----------



## sarvamentu (Mar 16, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I just called my Walmart to see if they have them in stock, and I was told they have plenty of stock coming in Thursday, ready for Friday morning. So that's a load off my chest. Now I just need to hope bus transit remains open, because I am definitely not looking forward to 4 hours of walking if it is closed, lol.



I don't know where you're from, but perhaps you could go with a bike? It would be much quicker than walking, _if_ transits close


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

pinkbunny said:


> I'm in Australia and I have to pick up my AC console and game from EB Games on Friday and I'm soooo worried they'll close down the shopping centre the EB Games is in!
> It's a pretty big shopping centre, so I wouldn't be surprised if they shut it down. I'm just praying all is well and it stays open just until the end of the week!
> Being in isolation without the new game or console will suck so muhc hahaha



I guess I can consider myself lucky to have an EB Games that isn't in a shopping mall. Well, there is one in the shopping mall but there's also one in its own building. The only thing wrong is that the EB Games there is actually hot garbage lol.


----------



## pinkbunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I guess I can consider myself lucky to have an EB Games that isn't in a shopping mall. Well, there is one in the shopping mall but there's also one in its own building. The only thing wrong is that the EB Games there is actually hot garbage lol.



Honestly most EB Games are hot garbage ahaha, I've had many issues from many different stores. Yet to find one to be really reliable. I'm mostly scared if they close doors by Friday, I won't even be able to pick up my pre-order when they re-open.


----------



## rebornking (Mar 16, 2020)

I am in France and the president will announce tonight if the deliveries will be prohibited or not


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

rebornking said:


> I am in France and the president will announce tonight if the deliveries will be prohibited or not



Hoping for the best for you guys over there.


----------



## Scrafty (Mar 16, 2020)

if i can't get my switch i'll just have to play with a digital copy on my old one. it'll be sad but i understand if my country has to take more extreme measures


----------



## 5cm/s (Mar 16, 2020)

i cancelled my preorder of a physical copy yesterday and just preordered on the e-shop- i'm not risking getting sick or not being able to play! i'm so excited ;;;;;;;''''))))


----------



## meo (Mar 16, 2020)

sarvamentu said:


> UPDATE: Yesterday the Dutch government announced that schools, cafes and restaurants will close down as well. Further measurements are being taken and I have a feeling that by this Friday _everything_ will close down, including my gameshop. I called them to change my order to delivery but that was not possible. Managed to order a physical copy elsewhere, but it costs me an extra €5,00 and I lost my pre order bonus  Now let's hope they will still deliver...



In the U.S., we are doing the same but they aren't fully closing. The restaurant is closed but delivery/take out orders can still be taken. Grocery stores are going to reduced hours (but honestly the reduced hours are pretty much the same give or take a few hours on closing). So, I don't think anyone should panic. I'm sure stores will be open and releasing the physical copies.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 16, 2020)

UPDATE: I have cancelled my pre-order from Gamestop and now have the game digitally pre-loaded on my switch!


----------



## sarvamentu (Mar 17, 2020)

melsi said:


> In the U.S., we are doing the same but they aren't fully closing. The restaurant is closed but delivery/take out orders can still be taken. Grocery stores are going to reduced hours (but honestly the reduced hours are pretty much the same give or take a few hours on closing). So, I don't think anyone should panic. I'm sure stores will be open and releasing the physical copies.



Ah yes, makes perfect sense. But here the developments go so quickly, and that is the most scary part. A week ago we were told not to shake hands, and then all our universities closed, restaurants, sports, etc. Take out is not allowed anymore, but delivery is. Grocery stores still have the same hours, but I doubt that will last long. 

Yesterday our prime minister addressed us as citizens, which hasn't been done since 1973, to show how serious the matter is. This whole is going to last for months 

All in all, I'd rather take the more certain route, but definitely a physical copy-road ahahah. I also see people switching to digital because of the whole thing, which I can also understand. But I _really_ want the physical one. I do hope you are right though, in stores staying open this Friday


----------



## kayleee (Mar 17, 2020)

Yeah I’m kind of worried because a lot of retailers around where I am have already announced closures and by Friday it will be even more... I preordered from Best Buy so hopefully they stay open. I might end up having to order from amazon or get it digitally, which would be unfortunate cause I want my preorder bonus from Best Buy lol


----------



## Zirken Achiroda (Mar 17, 2020)

Well, here in germany we begin to close more and more retail stores, from what I heard. Though delivery is still available, I think. I just hope that everyone can get the gam, and that these measures end up doing something.


----------



## poweradeex (Mar 17, 2020)

I hope delivery is still going ahead with mine. If worst comes to worst, I will buy the digital download from the eshop.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 17, 2020)

If my oreder isn’t coming until the 26th, I’m definitely going digital, gonna give it until the 18th


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 17, 2020)

Never thought the Dutch government would be encouraging me to stay home and play this game, but they are. If I knew they would, I had voted for them.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 17, 2020)

Neechan said:


> If my oreder isn’t coming until the 26th, I’m definitely going digital, gonna give it until the 18th



It might come earlier than the 26th.

I pre-ordered my game and my Animal Crossing: New Horizons Switch Lite case from Target online. I remember the estimated date for my Switch case was around the day before the game release, March 19th.

My case was shipped on Thursday of last week and I just got it on Monday of this week.


When I went to check on my order for the game today, it now looks like this.


My case looked like this last Tuesday 

It shipped from Texas, not far from where I live (South Carolina)...I wonder if my game is coming from there as well.


----------



## sarvamentu (Mar 17, 2020)

UPDATE: Just checked my order status on GameMania and the status says now 'sent'.  Usually this means delivery next day?! OMG I'm so excited ahahah. (I didn't get an email yet stating they actually send it though, but this is exciting nonetheless).


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 17, 2020)

Kotaku just released an article that Gamestop is canceling midnight release events, including Doom and Animal Crossing. Digital is the way.

https://kotaku.com/gamestop-cancels-midnight-release-events-for-animal-cro-1842379133

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Amazon apparently suspending shipping of non essential items until April.


----------



## Colette (Mar 17, 2020)

In light of these events, I'm wondering if Nintendo will honor digital download codes for those who ordered a physical copy of the game but don't have the financial means to purchase a digital copy in order to play on release day... but then again, I doubt that would actually happen, haha.

Glad I ordered digital and pre-downloaded, fingers crossed the internet holds out until Friday!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 17, 2020)

Relieved because I got an email from Game telling me that my switch is being processed and will be shipped on Thursday! I'm so glad because I was really worried they would cancel.


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 17, 2020)

May I ask where you found that amazon will not ship out the game zeroFLUX?


----------



## Toska (Mar 17, 2020)

My stores are still open, so I will be getting it at 10 in the morning rather then at midnight. The coronavirus is really going wild, huh?


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

Chloe-Auroura said:


> My stores are still open, so I will be getting it at 10 in the morning rather then at midnight. The coronavirus is really going wild, huh?



I got confirmation from my Walmart that they have stock ready for Friday morning when I called yesterday. Just need to hope stores remain open in my area before then.


----------



## Sherra (Mar 17, 2020)

I really hope not. I'm paranoid that my local mall is going to cease operations before Friday. They're already operating on reduced hours - no longer open on Sunday's and close at 7 every night. But hopefully all is well and I can still pick up my copy on Friday after work... I really don't want a digital copy and I don't want to have to purchase digitally just to play on release day.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 17, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> May I ask where you found that amazon will not ship out the game zeroFLUX?




I don't think the Amazon issue will affect NH preorders since they already have that stock.

https://popculture.com/trending/2020/03/17/amazon-suspends-warehouse-shipping-non-essential-products-social-media/


----------



## chocopug (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm going digital... but as part of the AC Switch bundle. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. As long as the postal service is still going, it should be okay.


----------



## quinnetmoi (Mar 17, 2020)

I am so not okay with a digital copy but worst case scenario I'll have to buy digital and then purchase a physical once the price has gone down. But hoping my store (gamestop) stays open. So far, no news of it shutting down. My fiance works there and so far the midnight release is also still going strong.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm going to pick mine up from GameStop and Im concerned about it closing, mine is not in a mall though so I have hope that it will be open.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 17, 2020)

i cancelled my preorder and decided to buy a digital copy instead because i was unsure if i was going to be able to get to the store and if it would even be open. i prefer being on the safe side


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 17, 2020)

Corona seems to be making a temporary Switch shortage. I've noticed non-Lites are getting harder to find. I went out and bought a Switch today because of that. 

I don't expect the game to be hard to find though, so my plan is still to go out on Friday morning and pick it up.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Corona seems to be making a temporary Switch shortage. I've noticed non-Lites are getting harder to find. I went out and bought a Switch today because of that.
> 
> I don't expect the game to be hard to find though, so my plan is still to go out on Friday morning and pick it up.



Games definitely won't be difficult to find, many stores get their stock into their warehouse a week in advance. Good retailers will often get a stock one week prior, the day before and the day of release, then a refresher stock one week after.

To clarify on this, I called Walmart yesterday to ask if they could confirm they had stock in ready for Friday, in light of the COVID19 issues going on and I was told they have stock in ready for Friday morning.


----------



## Speeny (Mar 17, 2020)

I may just have to double dip at this point and buy a digital copy. 
The remaining money was taken out of my account yesterday for my physical copy coming from EB Games. But, if the order doesn’t ship out today, then there’s no chance I’ll get it by Friday depending on where it’s coming from within my country. (It’s the 18th here in Australia.) 

I would have just cancelled the order but I’d really like the pre-order bonus.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 17, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> It might come earlier than the 26th.
> 
> I pre-ordered my game and my Animal Crossing: New Horizons Switch Lite case from Target online. I remember the estimated date for my Switch case was around the day before the game release, March 19th.
> 
> ...



^_^ that’s good to know, I want to give them the benefit of the doubt, so I’m actually going to wait until the 20th (it’s been stuck in the estimated stage for a while so of course I’m a bit worried)


----------



## moon_child (Mar 18, 2020)

Finally just decided to go digital. My game shop will be closed for a few weeks to a month because of government orders closing malls and retail shops to curb the virus and I couldn’t wait that long. I’ll just be refunding my payment for the physical copy once they open after the lockdown.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Finally just decided to go digital. My game shop will be closed for a few weeks to a month because of government orders closing malls and retail shops to curb the virus and I couldn’t wait that long. I’ll just be refunding my payment for the physical copy once they open after the lockdown.



I'm leaning towards digital now as well... Stores likely won't close, but I'm 'high risk' due to myself being extremely prone to respiratory infection and I'm hesitating to use public transport.

As much as I want physical... my health and safety is important. I need to think it over a bit longer.


----------



## The Orange (Mar 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I'm leaning towards digital now as well... Stores likely won't close, but I'm 'high risk' due to myself being extremely prone to respiratory infection and I'm hesitating to use public transport.
> 
> As much as I want physical... my health and safety is important. I need to think it over a bit longer.



Better safe than sorry, friend! I think you are making a wise decision.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

itsaplatypus said:


> Better safe than sorry, friend! I think you are making a wise decision.



Yeah. I made my mind up just now after talking with a few people. As much as I don't want to, I decided to go digital just this once. My health and safety is more important to me than a small preference.

Edit: I've purchased. I've committed to this now.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Yeah. I made my mind up just now after talking with a few people. As much as I don't want to, I decided to go digital just this once. My health and safety is more important to me than a small preference.



This will enlighten you to how great digital is for a game like Animal Crossing. Just buy the physical in a couple years when you can grab it for $20.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

zeroFLUX said:


> This will enlighten you to how great digital is for a game like Animal Crossing. Just buy the physical in a couple years when you can grab it for $20.



Yeah, I've nothing against digital but considering circumstances, its probably best I get digital this time around. I do play other games pretty actively so this will save me a bit of trouble in the end. I can also play at 12AM with the rest of you guys!

I'm feeling a bit better about this already. Just a little, though. Still bummed out I won't have the case to put on my computer shelf.


----------



## sarvamentu (Mar 18, 2020)

GameMania decided to close after Thursday and therefore they decided to release ACNH and Doom early. Meaning that when I saw the package was sent, it is actually on its way over to my house. Got a confirmation email as well, stating it will arrive this afternoon. *But* I am also writing my thesis this semester and have a pretty important deadline Thursday night. So I made an agreement with myself that I'm not allowed to play before I hand in my research design aaaah. Then at least I can take a long weekend from Fri-Sun 

Really hope everyone can still get their copies. And for those who decide to go digital because health is more important: very good. It's the wise decision to make in that case.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

sarvamentu said:


> GameMania decided to close after Thursday and therefore they decided to release ACNH and Doom early. Meaning that when I saw the package was sent, it is actually on its way over to my house. Got a confirmation email as well, stating it will arrive this afternoon. *But* I am also writing my thesis this semester and have a pretty important deadline Thursday night. So I made an agreement with myself that I'm not allowed to play before I hand in my research design aaaah. Then at least I can take a long weekend from Fri-Sun
> 
> Really hope everyone can still get their copies. And for those who decide to go digital because health is more important: very good. It's the wise decision to make in that case.



All that matters is one thing: you're getting it!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Mar 18, 2020)

As of this week, just about everything in my state is being shut down (except Walmart, cuz food). I'm currently glad I ordered through "Wally-world" and that it's going to be delivery and not pickup. The thought of going to GameStop in this mess was giving me the chills...


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

MarzipanDragyn said:


> As of this week, just about everything in my state is being shut down (except Walmart, cuz food). I'm currently glad I ordered through "Wally-world" and that it's going to be delivery and not pickup. The thought of going to GameStop in this mess was giving me the chills...



Same reason why I decided to go with digital this one time. Anxiety about my health and safety was just too much to bear.


----------



## Nightlight (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi all, greetings from Italy.
As you know here the situation is very serious  .
I preordered (and paid) a physical copy but now the shop is closed.
I choosed to buy also a digital version.. 4 hours of download (my internet isn't very fast) but I don't regret it.
I need something joyful like this game to cope with anxiety. It's a difficult period for everyone and I think that Animal Crossing can help  a bit.


----------



## The Orange (Mar 18, 2020)

Nightlight said:


> Hi all, greetings from Italy.
> As you know here the situation is very serious  .
> I preordered (and paid) a physical copy but now the shop is closed.
> I choosed to buy also a digital version.. 4 hours of download (my internet isn't very fast) but I don't regret it.
> I need something joyful like this game to cope with anxiety. It's a difficult period for everyone and I think that Animal Crossing can help  a bit.



I'm glad you were able to get it digitally! New Horizons really does seem like a ray of sunshine om a grey day doesn't it? I hope it helps to keep your spirits up! Best wishes to you and yours!


----------



## OLoveLy (Mar 18, 2020)

Still waiting for my Switch ACNH for the delivery... ( ' v ' )


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 18, 2020)

Colette said:


> In light of these events, I'm wondering if Nintendo will honor digital download codes for those who ordered a physical copy of the game but don't have the financial means to purchase a digital copy in order to play on release day... but then again, I doubt that would actually happen, haha.
> 
> Glad I ordered digital and pre-downloaded, fingers crossed the internet holds out until Friday!




I'm relieved that I pre-downloaded it too, but why are you worried about the internet? Unless you're wanting to play online? you've got me confused now.


----------



## Nightlight (Mar 18, 2020)

itsaplatypus said:


> Best wishes to you and yours!



Thanks a lot, you're very kind.
Best wishes to you too


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 18, 2020)

mine is getting delivered from game. i placed the order just last night because i was saving money and i wont be surprised that its not delivered on time if the coronavirus affects things but it should be alright.


----------



## Kristenn (Mar 18, 2020)

I have to cancel my preorder due to Gamestop canceling their midnight release  Gonna go digital now


----------



## Romaki (Mar 18, 2020)

I just got a notification that my order has been processed. So hopefully it'll arrive on time or maybe even tomorrow.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 18, 2020)

And it’s going to be delivered almost a week after release, of course...guess I’ll start a NL town then... I can’t even be bother ATM to digital download...maybe once I get over this disappointment, I’ll do it that way (I ordered on the 5th of February, what’s the point of preorder if you only get it a week after launch?)


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 18, 2020)

I’m starting to think that ordering the digital copy and cancelling my physical is a good idea. I don’t think I want to go to Walmart.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> I’m starting to think that ordering the digital copy and cancelling my physical is a good idea. I don’t think I want to go to Walmart.



I'm on the same boat, literally decided against physical even though I really wanted it in favour of digital. Pre-loaded last night.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I'm on the same boat, literally decided against physical even though I really wanted it in favour of digital. Pre-loaded last night.



I know! I always buy physical. This will be a first for me. I really wanted physical, but these are bad times. It looks like they are about to quarantine my area, and a bunch of new cases were reported recently, so I don’t want to risk it.


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine got shipped this morning, potentially arriving tomorrow. Best of luck to everyone getting theirs in a timely manner, we all need our lil island escape :]


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> I know! I always buy physical. This will be a first for me. I really wanted physical, but these are bad times. It looks like they are about to quarantine my area, and a bunch of new cases were reported recently, so I don’t want to risk it.



Yeah... felt so weird seeing a full release Nintendo title downloading on my Switch last night. My county has like 25 'probable' cases, some even in my city. None are lab confirmed, but honestly with me being high risk I just decided the risk to my health and safety wasn't worth it. So I went digital.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 18, 2020)

When I talked to Best Buy's customer service yesterday, I was told that the warehouses and such for online orders are, as of right now, not being affected by COVID-19. And my pre-order is now "getting ready"...so fingers crossed my game shows up by Friday, because I REALLY don't wanna go digital.


----------



## aikatears (Mar 18, 2020)

Word is that malls will closed in nys starting Thursday the gamestop in the mall I order the game original at said we can pick up orders once the malls reopen again...that copy was to go to my friend since I got it on the switch.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 18, 2020)

Amazon shipped mine yesterday for delivery Friday. The problem is I'm a teacher, and I had it shipped to my school. We closed down yesterday. I'm on hold with UPS now to see if I can change the delivery address.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 18, 2020)

Thankfully I already know that the Switches and games have already arrived here, and the chances of a full lockdown happening tomorrow is very little (fingers crossed, please no more cases today!). I consider myself very lucky since it's not that bad in my country right now, but I sympathise with everyone affected by it  Best of luck to everyone, I hope you all get your games!


----------



## Abyrae (Mar 18, 2020)

I am still torn between my selfish desire to get my fully-paid-for, preordered physical copy from EB Games this Friday, and my rational side telling me to just suck it up, get an eshop card at work tomorrow (because my job can't be canceled, yay for us working at WM), and suffer through slow download times with my slow and cheap internet (because I am poor and can't afford the super fast internet) and get it digitally so I don't leave my appartment unnecessarily like the government expects us all to.


----------



## Chipl95 (Mar 19, 2020)

Abyrae said:


> I am still torn between my selfish desire to get my fully-paid-for, preordered physical copy from EB Games this Friday, and my rational side telling me to just suck it up, get an eshop card at work tomorrow (because my job can't be canceled, yay for us working at WM), and suffer through slow download times with my slow and cheap internet (because I am poor and can't afford the super fast internet) and get it digitally so I don't leave my appartment unnecessarily like the government expects us all to.



Well, if it makes you feel better, I'm gonna pick my physical copy up from EB Games. Don't feel too much guilt about it really, especially since less people are out anyway.


----------



## shendere (Mar 19, 2020)

i sadly have to wait till friday to go pick my game up sadly. i wish gamestop would give them out tomorrow early, not as a midnight release as intended previously.. but like, just walk in a pick it up if you can :[ but yeah, i'll have to go in till friday morning. i want a physical for sure, especially b/c preorder came with a nice double sided poster (first come, first serve). my cousin also doesn't want his switch so i might buy it from him bit by bit, so a physical copy to share on both would be greaaaat. in future, i intend to also get digital on my original switch i'm using now <3


----------



## wonderwitch (Mar 19, 2020)

Chipl95 said:


> Well, if it makes you feel better, I'm gonna pick my physical copy up from EB Games. Don't feel too much guilt about it really, especially since less people are out anyway.



I’m getting it at EB games too. I’m not sure if I should feel guilty for going outside... I don’t quite know how serious it is in my area, but there are no reported cases in my town.


----------



## Noctis (Mar 19, 2020)

Abyrae said:


> I am still torn between my selfish desire to get my fully-paid-for, preordered physical copy from EB Games this Friday, and my rational side telling me to just suck it up, get an eshop card at work tomorrow (because my job can't be canceled, yay for us working at WM), and suffer through slow download times with my slow and cheap internet (because I am poor and can't afford the super fast internet) and get it digitally so I don't leave my appartment unnecessarily like the government expects us all to.



we aren't even on quarantine but i already sucked up the fact that I'm dropping to my local cvs early morning tomorrow before work to buy some eshop cards and download the game while at work.

like i mentioned even if we aren't on quarantine they still want us to take precautions and while half of me I doesn't care also my other me wants to be safe.


----------



## jiroutachi (Mar 19, 2020)

I think I'm going to end up buying a digital copy because I want to play my game as soon as possible... I don't know what time my shipment will arrive. ugh this is so frustrating


----------

